# Infineon Raceway, Sonoma, CA



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

anyone here go to this track for the Wednesday Night Drags??
We should have a big nissan meet over there for some racing.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i so down for that. its always cool to meet peopel from the boards and i've never been to infineon. i just need some advanced notice so i can take time off work.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

theres gotta be some more people around here


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

*Pulling Teeth*

NORCAL meets are like pulling teeth, it's hard to get intrest brewing. There are alot of Nissan people in the Bay. 

Being the father of two infants, I understand people are busy. If my wife gets her Wed. afternoons off this summer and if I get my tranny fixed I will be up there. If those things fall through I will only be able to go to Sac Raceway on the weekends for test and tunes. (Infinion is really crowded on Wed, as is Sac, Makes $40 test and tune sessions 10+ runs worth it)

CMI is on April 5th at Sac. I will most likely go up there especially if my friends gets his Turbo Integra running.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

That wouldn't be a bad idea! Plus the new track at Sears point is nice. Some people say your car rolls forward while staged but I won't know till I try it myself. But that track is nice. Hey I might be at Sac for the CMI's as well, most likely for the sunday only.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

id be down to go, i just need to get my positive camber problem taken care of... oh yeah and my license back(2 more weeks).


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

anyone who is going this wednesday 3/26, its gonna be tight, 300+ cars racing...ill be up there


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

So what ever happened to planning a meet??????


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

apparently no one is interested


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

im down as well post a date and ill be there. i wanna try out sears too


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

I've been wanting to go and get some times for my car, but i think i might want to drag it after i get some new rims and tires. Infineon is only like 45 mins away from me.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> anyone here go to this track for the Wednesday Night Drags??
> We should have a big nissan meet over there for some racing.


I don't, too far, plus the traffic "sucks" going and coming. I go to Sac Raceway out in the "boonies".

But getting NorCal folks to meet on a weekday for a meet will be impossible. There will be a meet later this summer. We will keep everyone informed.


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

I am down for a meet at Infineon or anywhere for that matter. I am busy for the next couple of weeks but during the summer, I'm down for sure. I have been dying to run my car in the 1/4 mile.


----------

